# Elmers Mine Engine



## Bogstandard (Sep 25, 2007)

There has been a great lack of engines over the last week or so, so I thought I would show how I am getting on with my mine engine. I don't normally show until the end but even when this one is finished, there will be more to come.
The first pic shows the rough cut start with my new found skill in turning taking prominence.







This next one shows how far I am up to now. I bonded the two bottom plates together and machined it as one solid base, I think it gives a more 'casting' look.






I have decided to put as many ballraces in this one as I can, because this engine will actually be doing work. So a lot of the bearing areas will have to be modified slightly to accomodate them.






You will notice in the background a rough ali plate with what looks like circles on it. I am just experimenting with a new milling cutter and hope to use the technique on this engine at a later stage. Also I am not really happy with this lightweight flywheel and I feel a nice brass one coming on.
This one will be able to be used elsewhere.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 1, 2007)

Because this engine is going to be used for the power supply for a much larger display, and will be running for 7 to 8 hours a day, I thought that the bottom end really needed 'beefing' up to allow it to run for extended hours. Here is a shot of the bottom end with the bearings installed. I am just working on the conrod bearing.






The valve eccentric took a lot of working out, and the rod isn't going to be going out at an angle, but straight up, then thru bellcranks to its original output position. 
Also the valve eccentric isn't now directly coupled to the crankshaft, but driven off the back of the flywheel via a pin. The reason for this is it will be a lot easier to retime the engine to run in the opposite direction, by just slackening the flywheel screw and turning the flywheel thru 180deg. and because of the larger radius it will be more accurate in setting the timing.






John


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 1, 2007)

Now....now, John

I see two different flywheels. Are you making two engines?


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
If you read the bottom of the previous post you will be brought right up to date.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 3, 2007)

I see that now John. That is what happens when I sleep between posts. LOL
Anyway, the brass flywheel looks great. Did you make the whole thing? I think it is very pretty.
Kenny


----------



## rake60 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was expecting something impressive John.
You have already past that expectation.
Looking great!
Keep us updated.

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenny,

The flywheel was turned from a lump of brass plate as described in my tips article then onto the RT to hack out the spokes. 
Everything else came from plate or brass rod.
All materials were sourced from the scrapyard, or salvaged from old jig plates from a closed down factory. Bearings come from scrap printers and old machinery, donated by friends.
Material costs up to now, about $5 to $10.
Have been making the crankshaft today, The main problem was getting a bearing that would fit. I ended up surface grinding 15 thou off each side face to get it to the right thickness. I had to 'lose' the side shields, but thats what comes of being a cheapskate and not buying bearings.

Rick,

Thanks for the compliments. Had a couple of bad days at the hospital so haven't been able to get on as I should, but now sorted and blasting on for the weekend. I'll be glad to get away from the bottom end of the engine, but it had to be done.
The engine, if it has enough power, is going to be used for showing all different types of couplings and drive trains, a few of the ideas have been 'stolen' from posts on here, and I have the word out locally for miniature couplings and unusual gear systems. But that will be an ongoing project that can be added to as things become available.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is an update on the build.
I managed to get on a bit today and finished the bottom end (at last).
Everything from now on should be as designed except for a couple of small items on the valve gear.
These pics are views of the engine as it now stands. The black paint is only the primer colour, it will eventually be high gloss black.
It is now starting to look like my original vision of what I wanted for this engine.
















The main problem now is that I can't wait to get it finshed and see if it runs with my mods to the valve linkage.
I have been looking to see if the control gear from Elmers horizontal engine could be fitted to this one, but the space that is available is very tight. But I do have an idea that just might work. Any help on this issue gratefully accepted.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 5, 2007)

If you read my article on a drilling jig in the hints and tips section, I actually got to use it today. 
I have been making all the round bits for the cylinder and the final job was to drill all the mounting holes.
It worked like a charm, used in conjunction with a bit of superglue, all bits fit together perfectly. It has saved hours setting up the RT.






John


----------



## mklotz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rotary table?!  We don't need no steenkin' rotary table.  That's why trig and coordinate drilling were invented.  (And I don't even have a DRO.)


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 5, 2007)

Please be gentle with me Marv,
Up until I got my RT I used to use a program I got off your site to work out the co-ords. I have got used to being lazy and let the tooling do all the work for me, besides the fact the old grey matter isn't what it used to be. Even with a RT I found I was getting confused when I was making the flywheel trying to remember all the different cutter positions and offsets.
Some of us are slowly losing our faculties, whereas it seems like you are gaining on yours.

John


----------



## Cedge (Oct 6, 2007)

John
I'm loving what I'm seeing. I'll have to agree with the others, you've got a marvelous engine going together there.  I, for one am, enjoying the chance to see it come together, to the fullest. The spiral columns are a master stroke and you know how much I like shiny metal...(grin). You, sir, are proving to be one prolific builder.

I'm still looking at the Liney engine designs with an eye toward doing something a little different, but I'm nowhere near ready to put anything in metal yet. Lots of ideas still being sorted but not many chips.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Steve, glad you like it.
I am rather prolific on the building side, but there is a reason for that, as I explained in my personal post to you. Just got to keep going.
I am also lucky in that I have 24/7 at my disposal in the workshop, plus a wife that, as long as I am still breathing, doesn't mind what I do. 
I think I might have cracked the engine reversing problem, just a matter of getting it from my brain cell into metal, very accurately.
I was looking at the Liney Halo radial, but until he comes out with all the notes for it I won't bother. Apart from a very few bits it is just repetitive machining, which I don't mind.
Hope to have all the top end machined up today except for the valve gear.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 8, 2007)

Right, here we go again,
Managed to get most of the top end made including standard and piston but then hit a slight problem of how I was going to ball race the top of the conrod. I have a theory about ball races, if you can't hide them, make a feature of them, so that is what I am doing. 
Because there are a few extra bits going into this conrod, things needed to be kept exact, so when it came to mounting the bearing carriers I had to make a rough jig out of ali plate, a bit of ali tube and some silver steel. This is shown on the first pic.






If you look carefully you can just see the flux and minute loops of silver solder. Thirty seconds later it was all over and done with. The reason for the ali tube rather than solid was to try and keep the heat loss to a minimum.
This next pic shows it after a bit of polishing and having the bearings fitted, all line up perfectly.






In the background is the cylinder and standard, not painted but coloured up with felt tip to see what the contrast points look like, and I think I will be going with this scheme. The felt tip just washes off with a bit of spirits.

John


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 8, 2007)

I love how you are giving as much effort to aesthetics as you are to the mechanics of this engine.  Really a class act, sir.

Ive got this old Singer treadle sewing machine, and along with all the other details, the tops of the rods for the presser foot and needle carrier both have these tiny little acorns on them turned and knurled.

It seems there is so much lacking in the world today due to loss of art in the design of most things.  I really believe such details touch us, even if only on a subconscious level, as we go about our routines, adding up to make our lives more pleasurable more fun.  Such things, to me, are an affirmation that Im still human and still and alive.

Long many years from now, like my little sewing machine, your engine will still be ticking along giving great joy.  Kudos and keep up the good work!!

LCN


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 8, 2007)

Many thanks for the compliments.
Here in the UK we are lucky in that a lot of our heritage is preserved, and a lot from the industrial revolution. When I look at these, everywhere you see little snippets of real caring craftsmanship. It seemed at that time if you did a job well you would add a little bit of embellishment, just to lift it above the norm.  This is a thing that is missing in this modern day, everything is just clean lines with a minimalist look with no individualism.
So when I take on a special little project like this I tend to make it my own, and totally unique. Steve (Cedge) is another that seems to follow this line of thought, he has done a wonderful job of transforming a standard elbow engine into something beautiful to look at.
They don't normally run any better, just look different.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple of up to date pictures.
This first one is showing how the conrod ballraces have been covered up and protected fom the 'elements'. I have also basically bolted the top end together to see if there is any binding, s-m-o-o-t-h as a baby's bum, so no worry on that score. Starting to feel happy now as most of the hard bits are done. I have even managed to squeeze my logo onto the centre of the crankdisc.






This next pic is just showing a side view. The flywheel is off for heavy engineering modifications, I have decided to go for a slip eccentric to allow easy reversing of the engine, and to upset Marv I am going to mount it into my RT and machine a 180 degree 2mm slot on the inside edge of the centre boss, this will allow me to turn off the air, turn the flywheel 180 degrees in the direction I want it to go, then when the air is turned back on the engine should start in the direction I want it to go, a very simple solution. To allow me to quickly turn off the air I was looking thru my salvaged stash and found a nice control valve (in the foreground of the second pic) so I am hoping to modify it to use on this engine. 180 degree turn full on/off with speed control over the range.






The remainder of the hard bits are now going to be taken on, the valve gear, plus trying to get it connected to my modified eccentric bits (I'm still talking about the engine, not me).

John


----------



## rake60 (Oct 9, 2007)

The basic design on this engine is incredibly smooth and friction free.
With the bearing and your skills I can't wait to see this one run!

I believe this will be your turbine engines 180 degree opposite.
The turbine was spinning fast enough to scare me.  I have a feeling this
one will run slow enough to scare me even worse.  :wink: 

This is the first thread I check when I log on.  
I want to see it DONE!!!!  HOW SOON JOHN?  
I can't believe I typed that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I'm kidding, but I AM a little anxious here......

It sure is looking great!   Amazing craftsmanship!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Rick,
I have to disagree with you on the amazing craftsmanship bit.
It is just different from the norm. All the people on here have the ability to do something like this, you just need a bit of forward vision to get to where you want.
Where I am lucky is that I have the ability to design and make as I go along. A thing I picked up many years ago when in the computer peripheral business, everything was moving that fast in those days if you didn't do it that way you were left behind.
I started on the valve gear today, so hopefully, if all goes well I just might get a bit of air on it over the weekend, but I won't promise anything as I have a few appointments which might just put me out of it for a few days. To completely finish, that is paint, polish and mounting maybe another 10 days. Which has put it about right for my one engine per month build program.
What I really want from this engine is not slow running but POWER, if it means modifying the piston setup, I will do. If I have to resort to putting rings in the slow running characteristic with blow away with the wind as the friction involved means that it has to run at a higher speed just to keep it running. I will suck it and see before making any decisions.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 13, 2007)

This valve gear bit took a lot longer than I thought, plus I had to take a full day out, but I am now catching up fast.
I will just explain what and why I am doing this modification to the valve gear drive train. The first main bit is that I want to easily reverse this engine. As built from the plan, it will only rotate one way, to get it to rotate the other way the eccentric has to be retimed in the opposite direction by 180deg.
The other reason is that I just didn't like the way it looked.
This sketch explains what I am about to do.






This next pic shows how far I have got to achieving this solution.






The main criteria when doing a mod like this is to eventually end up with the linkage operating at the steam chest in exactly the same way as the original, so all the drilling has to be spot on, so all the critical drilling is done first and then the bits shaped up afterwards. This is the stage I am up to. You will also notice that the flywheel has had a 180deg slot milled into it, this is for the slip eccentric. If you want to know what a slip eccentric is and how it works, it is explained here, it is shown for a model loco but it does explain it well.
http://roundhouse-eng.com/ss04.htm
I will be able to do the same thing but all I will need to do is stop the engine, turn the flywheel thru 180deg in the opposite direction and restart the engine.

John


----------



## wareagle (Oct 13, 2007)

Bogstandard,

I really wished you wouldn't post pictures like that on this forum.  It makes all look bad!  :lol: 

Excellent work on the project!!  Thank you for sharing before it was a completed project!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2007)

John your valve train will certainly clean up the appearance of the engine.
That valve rod sticking out in front of the engine does look out of place 
on the original design.

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Wareagle,
Many thanks for the compliments.
I know your bit about posting pictures was in humour but on a more serious side there is a reason why we should be posting about building our engines rather than just showing the finished article. I know this is a new site and a lot of people are into their builds before it was even thought of, so I thought I would do a build (not a warts and all, just showing stages) just to show new members just how we go about it. 
There is no such thing in our hobby as good and bad, it is just more or less experienced. If one of my pics inspires just one person to have a go then it is all worth it. If it doesn't then I think I have been wasting my time. 
I have been into machining and model making for well over 40 years, so sure, I know what I want and the finished article that I want, and how to achieve it (most of the time). My first 'lathe' wasn't a lathe at all, but a hand cranked grinder that clamped to the bench with a drill chuck fitted where the grindstone used to be. It was by using this that I learned how to do hand graving, like turning wood with a chisel but turning metal with a ground up edge on an old file, I still do it today when I need to make something special.
The raw beginner is stuck with very little knowledge and a machine he knows hardly anything about, other than it turns and when you stick your fingers too close it hurts. But these people persevere, and usually end up with an engine that doesn't look too good but it runs and gives great satisfaction to the maker. This then inspires them to make a more difficult model and take a bit more time to get it looking a bit better.
Eventually they end up where a new engine is just another project and getting it to look good is the norm, it might take many years for them to reach that stage. Our job is then finished, it is time for him (or her) to take over showing people how to do it.
All from the inspiration maybe of looking at a picture.
So lets show these people what we are doing, and keep the art of model making alive.

Phew!!!

John


----------



## lugnut (Oct 13, 2007)

John that engine is looking great,  But It's also starting to look like a Bowling trophy :roll:  You sure know how to make them fancy.
Keep up the wonderfull work
Mel


----------



## wareagle (Oct 13, 2007)

Bogstandard,

I must say that you are dead on on all points.  This is a dying craft, and it is important for those that want to try to get out there and just do it.  As you say, skills improve, and workmanship becomes better and better.  The only one who needs to be pleased is the person whom is doing the project (unless it is for someone else).  We all do this for personal satisfaction (at least most of us do), and that is really all that matters in the end.

As I said before, than you for taking the time out to share your build with everyone.  A piece like this inspires all of us!


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is an update on the rough stuff from yesterday.
It has taken almost a full day to profile the bits, and they still aren't finished. They are going on like this so the engine can be 'steamed', and will be finished off when the final paint is done.


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are the bits now fitted in their final position on the engine, and looks like my original vision for the eccentric drive to the valve.
You will notice that there is an assortment of different sized nuts and bolts. Some I have custom made, others I have modified to suit. I don't give a monkey's nuts about what the original plan calls for, I have used a mixture of metric and BA on here, and even tapped out a 10BA nut with 8BA just to get the look I want (on the adjusting rod). I personally think it looks the dog's dangly bits, but I am biased.
So don't be afraid to try different things, it does make a difference.
On the last pic, it shows the linkage rods for the steam chest, what I have done here is to soft solder the two together (with lead free solder) to allow me to make a matched pair, plus it is a lot easier to machine because it is not as flimsy. They aren't finished yet.


























The next time you see this engine, hopefully it will be turning by itself.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a bit of a blast on today and basically got the engine finished to a running state. The main problem that was encountered was with the valve timing. Ok if it is only going to run in one direction, you wouldn't even notice if the valve timing was slightly out, but because this has now been redesigned to run in both directions, the timing has to be set exactly right.
I managed to fine tune it by sight and sound, and as far as I am concerned it is now spot on. But it has all got to be done again because tomorrow the engine is being stripped down for finishing off.
I wouldn't recommend this engine as a first build, but with a couple of basic ones under your belt, this one could be tackled as the basic model with none of the mods that I have done to it.
I have now got my big Cheshire cat grin again, and this will last me for a few weeks while I tackle another project. I think this one came out very close to my project length of one month.
Anyway to put Rick out of his misery, here is a vid of its first good run after very fine tuning.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpjTo8o7d6E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed>

Watch for the finished article follow up in about a weeks time.

John


----------



## rake60 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very Nicely Done John.
And your right about my being anxious to see it run. 

Beautiful work once again!  I only wish I had your patience for the fine
detailing that you do on your builds.  When I built that engine I had full
intentions of making it run, then disassembling it for polishing and 
detailing.  That never happened.   It was tossed into a pile with other 
completed engines and I was on to the next build.  Perhaps someday I
will go back to that pile and REALLY finish them...  
Naaaa by the time I get around to that they probably won't allow air
compressors and burr guns in the Old Folks Home.   :lol: 

I know I've already said it, but your valve train redesign looks great on
the engine!!!!  It really makes a difference on it's appearance.

Have you ever seen the plans for Elmer's Pumping Engine?




John-Tom has the plans on his site at Pumping Engine
It's actually two synchronized engines and pumps.
I started making it over two years ago, but keep getting distracted away
from it by other projects.  I don't know when I'll ever get it completed,
but I sure would like to see one running...  LOL

Rick


----------



## lugnut (Oct 16, 2007)

All I get on John's enging running is   "Blocked Flash"  is there some where else to see it run?
Mel


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Mel,
Here is a direct link, you should be able to view it there

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpjTo8o7d6E[/ame]

Rick,
Are you trying to temp me with that one? It looks a bit bland for the type of engines I do, not much scope for modification.
I will just add it to the list after the four cylinder flame licker, the eighteen piston elbow engine(just a simple one).
I checked my emails half an hour ago and have just got two small commisions, so even this engine has to be put on hold while those are sorted. Back in production in about 3 days. Now just looking for my next one month project, just might try the flame licker. Have got the gas burner plans now. Unless you can suggest anything a little complicated from Elmers collection.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 16, 2007)

Mel,
Even though I have used the correct materials for running on steam, this one will only ever be run on air as it is going to be used for powering a much larger display. The packing glands will be packed with graphited yarn, as this will work as a bearing and lubricating surface to reduce wear on the packing gland area.

John


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi John

I really love your engine, thanks for sharing the little video.

The engine is build with great care to appearance and runs very well at the same time - a great job you done

Mogens


----------



## shred (Oct 17, 2007)

When poking around for stamp mill info, I found this mine hoisting engine.  Seems like it would be just the thing for John's next project if the pumping engine is too bland.    :wink: 

http://memory.loc.gov/pnp/habshaer/mi/mi0000/mi0086/sheet/00015a.tif


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 17, 2007)

Mogen,
Many thanks for the compliments, glad you like it.

Shred,
Not enough detail, beside I need a project for a month not a weekend :lol: 

John


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi John

Well here is a project for friday afternoon, just to get you started for the rest of the weekend






Also a poor video


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 17, 2007)

This is the sort of thing I was on about when I say a lot of our heritage is still preserved, and shows the detailing they went to. A lot of the big engines are actually part of the integral structure of the building and were built as the building went up, all with custom made cast iron columns and guard rails, still like new after 150 years.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM4IgahKHNY[/ame]

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Mogens,
Lovely looking engine, looks like it runs well.
Are there any plans for it?

John


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi John

Glad you like my engine.

I have in fact had the building of the engine brought in "Live Steam" magazine, as a cover issue.

Maybe I will put the complete set of plans on my website soon


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 20, 2007)

Just thought I would show you why I had to stop work on my mine engine.
The reason, two commissions.






The all brass one is the last one of my small batch production (6off), and was ordered for a cash exchange, so had to be prepared for dispatch this coming monday.
The other is a commercial unit that was sent for me to modify manufacturing mistakes and bad material selection, plus a full service.
If the mods work the rest of his engines will be coming to me for the same thing. This one by the way costs 50% more than I swap mine for.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 20, 2007)

John,

I think your engine looks grand. I was over at a friends house last Saturday, he has a kit engine with a reverseing slot and I got to see how it works. Yours looks much nicer but now I understand how it works. It helped getting to read about it first.

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 20, 2007)

Kenny, 
Thanks for the compliment, and really glad the info supplied helped you to understand things a bit better.

John


----------



## wareagle (Oct 20, 2007)

John, your "production" engines look very nice.  Ingenious way to fund the hobby, too!

I am about to gear up and build some small hand trucks.  I did several last year, and have had numerous requests again for them this year.   It does help out to have some paying projects every now and then. 

A full sized version is in the background.  The kids love them!


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely looking sack trucks there Wareagle, I can see why the kids love 'em, the only prob is that they will move everything that isn't bolted down, and even try with some things that are. 
I just wish I had kept all my gas welding gear from years ago, but no place for storage any more. I used to make sledges out of electrical conduit for the kids.
My next batch of engines, cheap @ $400 each, will help pay for my new lathe, hopefully early in the new year. My workshop has to be self funding, otherwise SWMBO stops feeding me.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been looking around at what the manufacturers are up to and came across this one from Stuart
http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod_det.cfm/section/machined/mod_id/38
Does it remind you of anything?
And at over $2000 it is a good reason for us to make our own.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 26, 2007)

That looks likes a 2 up version of the elmers mine engine but certainly can be done.
Tin


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 26, 2007)

In fact Tin, I don't think it looks as nice as Elmers version

John


----------



## Mr.Myford (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a better image:





And with boiler:


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 26, 2007)

From that picture Thomas, I was right, it looks downright ugly, the top end proportions look much too heavy compared to Elmers version, but they most probably designed it in keeping with the original. 
As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Thanks for showing us.

John


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the finished 'bowling trophy' as Mel called it.
Sorry about the quality of the pics but we are now into wintertime and the light is slightly different, you will notice more on the vid.
















<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/76FAAv-PB78" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> 

And just for Mel, here is a direct link

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76FAAv-PB78[/ame]

Engine now finished, but not finished with.


Grinning John


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi John

Most impressive, thank you for sharing both the pictures and the wonderful video.


----------



## lugnut (Nov 2, 2007)

John, that engine is great.  I hope I didn't offend you by calling it a bowling trophy.  But it does sparkle!  And thanks for the video link.  I think what amazed as much as anything else is; Its a lot smaller than I had envisioned.   Thanks (from across the big pond)  for sharing it with us.  Great work.
Mel


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for your praise, much appreciated.

Mel, if your little bit of humour had upset me I would have let you know. I live for humour and criticism, it is the only thing that keeps me going.
The problem is that I can't remember what I had for breakfast, but a little gem of a comment like yours will stay with me for years. 

And I will get my own back :twisted: 

Terminator John


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 2, 2007)

John,

That baby is nice. I just love engines with classic bling. Thank for showing the build process too.

Kenny


----------



## rake60 (Nov 2, 2007)

I never get tired of seeing your versions of these engines John.
Beautiful engine!

Could you give a little more detail of your throttling valve?
I like that idea.

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Nov 2, 2007)

I would never be so crass as to compare John's artwork to a bowling trophy.

Nevertheless, it does evoke images of Bernini's altar in St. Peter's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Peter's_baldachin

Devout Catholic miners might like the idea of worshipping before a steam-animated altar.

Seriously, John, that's a beautiful job you've done and I admire immensely your ability to make an engine into a display item beyond its functional utility.  You really should think about writing a treatise on making engines display worthy.  I know that several folks in our club have requested such information.  I'm no help to them since I prefer the workshop patina look so everyone will know that it was handmade.


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 2, 2007)

Bowling trophy first, then an ornate altar, whatever next, the pearly gates.
I would just like to say thank you for all the positive comments I have had about this engine. I don't do them all like this, just special ones that with a slight 'lift' above the norm could be made to look totally different, this engine fitted the bill perfectly, same engine, just different shaped bits.

Marv, 
I must have seen that alter in a previous life and it came flooding back to me as I was building.
Steve is the one for writing up about 'blinging' an engine, I'm only a part timer compared to his results.

Rick,
All I can tell you about the speed control is that they are fitted to either end of air cylinders to control operational speed. If you look on the first few pictures I posted it shows the original. All I did was strip it down because it contained rubber seals, cleaned up the outer faces, modified the inlet and outlet to suit my needs and silver soldered a little operating lever onto it. Unless you are there when I do it, it is almost impossible to tell you how, because I do it on the run and it is finished when it works, even I can't remember every process that I carried out on it. As I have said before, I can't even remember what I had for breakfast. Sorry.

Very Happy John, just planning his next venture.


----------

